# Dark Knight Rises - Making of the sound and music video



## Madrigal (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know if this has already been posted but it just came out.
Thought some of you might be interested :wink: 

SoundWorks Collection - The Sound and Music of The Dark Knight Rises

https://vimeo.com/46759301#


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 1, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## JBZeon (Aug 2, 2012)

thanks for sharing.

PD: Nice HZ custom touch screen close-up . seem to be very configurable...and bigger every time.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice. But I would really LOVE to know what that Weird Shit button is on that touch! TC: 07:16


----------



## RyBen (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I guess Zimmer's an alright fellow.  I like his philosophy and the way he said music is what lets the audience into the world of the film. He's dead-on about that.

I appreciated that TDKR's score was more symphonic than the last Dark Knight film.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Aug 6, 2012)

Ryan @ Fri 03 Aug said:


> Nice. But I would really LOVE to know what that Weird Shit button is on that touch! TC: 07:16



Someone's got eagle eyes :shock:

Thanks for the great video. I'm a subscriber, but I completely missed the e-mail. If it wasn't for you, I wouldn't have watched it o


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice video - thanks for linking!


----------



## Ed (Aug 7, 2012)

This was cool

Im confused when Hans talked about his big analogue synth, becuase so much of it was Zebra? What parts were made with Zebra and which used that big ass synth?


----------



## dasindevin (Aug 7, 2012)

very cool stuff on zimmer! Thanks for the post!

Bane's voice is just about unintelligible throughout the film; I haven't talked to a single person who didn't complain about it (both fellow audio geeks and laymen included). It's placement in the mix seemed wonky too at times too (seemed crazy wide and not remotely in the same environment) 

I hope they can clear it up in the bluray release


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 7, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for sharing!

Hans, is the Veleno heard in the score?

----

I can't stop doing the Bane voice in everyday conversation.


----------



## Ed (Aug 7, 2012)

dasindevin @ Tue Aug 07 said:


> Bane's voice is just about unintelligible throughout the film; I haven't talked to a single person who didn't complain about it (both fellow audio geeks and laymen included). It's placement in the mix seemed wonky too at times too (seemed crazy wide and not remotely in the same environment)



I heard the Bane voice okay, sure at times it was inaudiable, but for all the fuss that was made of it I could hear it pretty good. What I did not expect was everyone else in the film to be so inaudiable!! Like one scene with catwomen is leading Batman to a place where *SPOILERS* cough cough ended up bad for Batman, entire sentences went by and probably 80% of that conversation I couldnt hear at all. Luckily what i could hear I could figure out what was going on but Ive never seen a sound mix so bad in a film before. Dialogue should always be audible.

Some people said the music and sound was too loud. I dont agree, the sound and music was fine, the dialogue just wasnt mixed right. But we're not all in the same cinema so others Im sure had different experiences.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 7, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Aug 07 said:


> Some people said the music and sound was too loud. I dont agree, the sound and music was fine, the dialogue just wasnt mixed right. But we're not all in the same cinema so others Im sure had different experiences.



This is what happens when you use a camera that sounds like a chain saw for shooting things other than grand vistas.


----------



## Ed (Aug 7, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Tue Aug 07 said:


> This is what happens when you use a camera that sounds like a chain saw for shooting things other than grand vistas.



lol, what do you mean?? Did I miss something?


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 7, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Aug 07 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Aug 07 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when you use a camera that sounds like a chain saw for shooting things other than grand vistas.
> ...



IMAX cameras are not usually used for dialogue scenes since they are very noisy.


----------



## Ed (Aug 7, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Tue Aug 07 said:


> [
> IMAX cameras are not usually used for dialogue scenes since they are very noisy.



Yea but... and Im not like a film making expert at all, but dont they record on a seperate device, not the actual camera?? Also, typically in a film if the recorded dialogue turns out to be screwed they just ADR it.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 7, 2012)

Ed @ Wed Aug 08 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Aug 07 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Choco means that the camera is so loud that you can't use a mic in the set. But as you point out, most blockbusters ADR practically everything these days anyway, so I think that's a red herring.

My experience was different again. When I saw the IMAX 6 minute preview at Christmas, I didn't understand one word of Bane's dialogue. In the eventual film, version I saw, Bane was mixed too LOUD - much louder than anything else - and the EQ had been changed to have more HF. So as dasindevin said, it didn't sound remotely like he was in the same place (cf Darth Vader, R2D2 and C3PO who were lovingly placed into the same acoustic space as the cast in Star Wars). The music did feel too loud to me. It worked in Inception, far less here imho... but that could be because the film in general didn't work for me, whereas Inception did. I remain Batman-sceptic.

I understand that there are different mixes out there. IMAX is apparently quite a different balance.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 7, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Aug 07 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Aug 07 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



True, but I was waiting for hot pockets to microwave and I couldn't not post something. 

What's funny is I knew I was clearly wrong yet posted anyways. I also caught myself dancing and singing a song I came up with based on the days of the week this morning. I blame stressful work deadlines. That and China.


----------



## Bunford (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice video. I particularly liked his comment about having to learn the software so you don't let the software drive your musical vision and know how to manipulate it to what you want from it.


----------

